# Wlan Router für unitymedia welchen aber welchen?



## dragonlort (13. August 2013)

*Wlan Router für unitymedia welchen aber welchen?*

Hallo
welchen WLAN Router kann ich nehmen?
Habe eine 50000 Leitung und der Router muss einmal guten Empfang nach ein Stockwerk runter und ein Stockwerk nach oben haben.

Sollte die maximale Leistung haben, so das in jeden Stockwerk eine sehr gute und stabile Verbindung ist.

Manche sagen das der ASUS RT-AC66U  sehr gut sei.
Habt dir da Erfahrung oder eine anderen mit sehr guter Verbindung der aber jetzt keine 200 euro und mehr kostet.

Ich habe im moment den D-Link DIR-600 und der ist mehr schlecht als gut, immer verbindung weg keine gute empfang.


----------



## Ryle (13. August 2013)

*AW: Wlan Router für unitymedia welchen aber welchen?*

Den Asus habe ich selbst, der ist wirklich ganz gut und man durchweg im ganzen Haus ordentlichen Empfang bei 2,4GHz und im Gegensatz zum DIR 615 hatte ich bisher keinen Verbindungsabbruch. Andere Router im Umkreis funken mir auch nicht in die Kanäle wie vorher und Mikrowellen jucken ihn bisher auch nicht, damit hatte der D-Link auch so seine Problemchen. Die USB Funktionen sind auch allesamt wirklich brauchbar. Bei 5GHz kommt man nicht ganz so weit, wobei ich dir nicht sagen kann wie das mit ac Geräten ausschaut, vielleicht wird es da wieder besser.


----------



## azzih (13. August 2013)

*AW: Wlan Router für unitymedia welchen aber welchen?*

Du kriegst doch von Haus aus ein FritzBox Wlanrouter von Unitymedia gestellt, ohne Aufpreis. Allerdings ist der Empfang net wirklich so toll. Jetzt hast du ein paar Optionen:
- du wartest ab und testest erstmal mit der Fritzbox ob es reicht
- du kannst so Steckdosenrepeater kaufen die das Wlan Signal verstärken
- du kannst an die Fritzbox hintendran noch einen Wlanrouter stöpseln und hoffen das der bessere Signalstärke liefert

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich den Kamerad hier empfehlen: Asus RT-N65U N750 Dual-Band NAS-Router, 802.11 a/b/g: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## dragonlort (13. August 2013)

Warum soll ich warten? Habe keine fritzbox von den bekommen. Und werde mir bestimmt kein mieten für 5€ mehr im Monat.


----------



## azzih (13. August 2013)

*AW: Wlan Router für unitymedia welchen aber welchen?*

Hab auch auf 50k geupgraded, du kannst das alte Kabelmodem eh net mehr verwenden, heisst du bekommst die Fritzbox als Ersatz dafür. Die ist Modem und Wlanrouter in einem. Miete kostet die auch keine, ich zahl dafür auch keine Miete, muss es halt zurückgeben wenn ich net mehr Kunde bei UM bin...


----------



## dragonlort (13. August 2013)

*AW: Wlan Router für unitymedia welchen aber welchen?*

ne so war es bei mir nicht. Hatte auch bis vor ca 2 woche auch noch die 32K leitung habe dann auch auf 50k geupgradet und bei mir musste das Moden nicht getauscht werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. August 2013)

*AW: Wlan Router für unitymedia welchen aber welchen?*

Du wirst wohl nicht um nen guten Router für gutes Geld rumkommen.

Wichtig sind bei WLAN auf jeden Fall große Antennen. Je größer, je besser. Wenn du nicht viel Geld ausgeben willst, dann könntest du erstmal versuchen den Router und deinen Rechner mit großen Antennen ausstatten. Sowas z.B. LogiLink WL0037, 9dBi, 2.4GHz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei du deine 50k Leitung nur ausnutzen kannst, wenn der Empfang vom WLAN top ist. Die angegebenen 150 Mbit/s sind nicht zu erreichen. Bei maximalem Empfang endet es etwa bei 80 Mbit/s echter Datenrate. Der Asus hat bei weniger Empfang deutlich bessere Chancen, dass mehr ankommt. Allerdings ist dann auch eine AC WLAN Karte im Rechner pflicht.


----------



## dragonlort (14. August 2013)

Also heißt das den Router den ich verlinkt habe + das http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00BB3D8Y0/ref=aw_1st_sims_3?pi=SL500_SS115 hier oder?


----------



## danny_15 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Wlan Router für unitymedia welchen aber welchen?*

Guten Tag,ich habe mich hier gerade mal angemeldet weil ich das selbe Problem mit der Unitymedia Fritzbox hatte.
Den Link den du geteilt hast ist *kein* Router! Das ist ne WLAN-Karte für den Rechner, ich
habe mich vor ca. 2 Monaten im Internet schlau gemacht und mich für einen günstigen Router entschieden,den ich einfach hinter die Fritzbox geklemmt habe. War ein Kinderspiel, und ich habe jetzt durch 3 normale Wände und ca. 8m Abstand vollen Empfang und keine Verbindungsabbrüche mehr, auch in meiner oberen Etage des Hause 80% Empfangsleistung. Bei mir kommen normal ca. 40Mbits an.

Router wäre  TP-Link TL-WR841N WLAN-Router
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001FWYGJS/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

P.S. es muss nicht immer was tezres sein,man muss nur ein bißchen suchen,dann findet man gute Dinge.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2013)

*AW: Wlan Router für unitymedia welchen aber welchen?*

Klar kann man auch was günstigeres nehmen. Aber wie so oft im Leben bekommt man das, wofür man zahlt. Es gibt auch andere Router die billiger sind und auch guten WLAN Empfang haben. Natürlich muss man dann auch auf ein paar Sachen verzichten.

Wenn ein neuer Router her soll dann würde ich aber gleich auf AC WLAN setzen. Billger wär der hier z.B. TP-Link TL-WDR7500 Archer C7, 1750Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band (simultan) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Die Asus WLAN Karte, die du gepostet hast ist in sofern gut, da man die Antennen frei positionieren kann, denn hinterm Rechner ist nicht grade der beste Platz für WLAN Empfang.


----------

